# Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?



## Zipto (18. Januar 2017)

*Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Hi,

ich hab mir die Tage meinen Rechner aufgerüstet:

Fractal Design Define R5 (2 Noctua A14 Lüfter werden noch installiert)
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
Intel Core 7700k
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4G

CPU Kühler ist allerdings der alte BeQuiet! Shadow Rock (der ganz normale, nicht Pro)

Dieser Kühler erscheint mir nun etwas laut zu sein und ich frage mich ob ich ihn direkt komplett austauschen soll oder ob es reicht wenn ich beispielsweise den Lüfter durch Silent Wings 3 oder einen Noctua A15 austausche.

Problem ist auch, der Kühler ist so gebaut dass ich nur die Ram Slots 2 und 4 belegen kann aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Kann mir da jemand was zu raten?

MFG 

Patrick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Wie sind denn die jetzigen Temperaturen, und CPU übertaktet? Vielleicht würde es ja schon reichen die Lüftersteuerung des Boardes zu kontrollieren und anzupassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Frage des Geldes 
Du kannst natürlich den alten Lüfter tauschen und damit eine bessere Laufruhe erzielen (ich gehe mal davon aus, deu steuerst ihn schon korrekt). Die Kühlleistung wird für den 7700k ausreichend sein.
Ein Performance wunder ist der Kühler aber nicht. Wenig Heatpipes, recht restriktiv (bei niedrigen Drehzahlen von belang). Ein SW3/A15 kosten halt auch ihre 20€, da könnte man auch über einen tausch nachdenken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Wie schauen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

CPU Temperatur?
Drehzahl der Lüfter?

Welche WLP?
Sitzt der Kühler richtig ( nochmal ab und an bauen) ?


----------



## Zipto (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Also ich hab zugegebenermaßen noch nicht genau auf die Temperaturen geachtet, ich hab das gestern alles eingebaut und beim ersten hochfahren so mitbekommen also nach gehör. Ich muss den PC zunächst komplett einrichten, dachte aber einige erste Hinweise könnten mir weiterhelfen damit ich, wenn die Tage die anderen Lüfter einbaue eventuell direkt den Kühler mitmachen kann.´

Ich dachte erstmal so an generelle Tendenzen ob man langsam pauschal über einen Kühlertausch nachdenken sollte da der ja aus 2012 mit nicht den besten Wings ist. 

Wenn alles soweit ist dann schau ich mir mal mit CPU Temp die Temperaturen genauer an. Danke schon mal für die Hinweise.


----------



## Zipto (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

WLP hatte ich noch ARCTIC MX-2 da und genutzt.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*



Zipto schrieb:


> Also ich hab zugegebenermaßen noch nicht genau auf die Temperaturen geachtet, ich hab das gestern alles eingebaut und beim ersten hochfahren so mitbekommen also nach gehör. Ich muss den PC zunächst komplett einrichten, dachte aber einige erste Hinweise könnten mir weiterhelfen damit ich, wenn die Tage die anderen Lüfter einbaue eventuell direkt den Kühler mitmachen kann.´
> 
> Ich dachte erstmal so an generelle Tendenzen ob man langsam pauschal über einen Kühlertausch nachdenken sollte da der ja aus 2012 mit nicht den besten Wings ist.
> 
> Wenn alles soweit ist dann schau ich mir mal mit CPU Temp die Temperaturen genauer an. Danke schon mal für die Hinweise.



Dann stell erstmal ne Lüfterkurve im UEFI ein


----------



## Schleifer (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Bei der Wärmeleitpaste ist die Dicke natürlich generell immer ein Thema. Zu viel wirkt ja bekanntlich isolierend. Zu wenig erfüllt den Zweck nicht. Wenn du das schon ein paar Mal im Leben gemacht hast, geh ich mal davon aus, dass das passt. Ansonsten auch den Punkt mal im Hinterkopf haben. Alte WLP kann (hab ich mal gehört) mit der Zeit "schlecht" werden. Zudem ist die MX-2 wohl zwar ganz ok (oder war das die MX-4  ), gibt aber bessere. Hier im Forum hat das mal einer sehr aufwendig getestet und eine Bestenliste erstellt.

Thema Lüfter: Ich kühle meinen i7 4790K (Codename: Heizwell) mit nem Scythe Mugen IV, der zwar ganz ordentlich, aber auch nicht überragend ist. Als Lüfter arbeitet bei mir ein NB eLoop 120mm PWM. Das läuft ganz gut soweit. Die eLoops sind preislich auf Ebene der Silent Wings 3 (also sauteuer), aber sind wohl die leisesten Lüfter am Markt. Deren Manko, dass sie saugend Geräusche produzieren, ist bei CPU-Kühlern ja meist unerheblich (außer man baut zwei Lüfter dran).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*



> Dann stell erstmal ne Lüfterkurve im UEFI ein


Und wenn das nicht reicht, weil der tendenziell günstige Lüfter inzwischen Schleifgeräusche macht, würde ich Dir diesen empfehlen:
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## Adi1 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Welchen Shadow Rock meinst Du jetzt?

Den Slim, LP ... ?


----------



## Zipto (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Also die CPU Temperatur bleibt beim spielen so im Mittel bei 45°C und der CPU Fan dreht so bei 450 bis hoch zu zwischenzeitlich 750-800 Umdrehungen kurzzeitig aber das war wohl nur am Anfang so mit dem lauten Kühler, mitlerweile höre ich ihn eigentlich nicht mehr.

Ja es ist dürfte der Slim sein, ist aber halt schon 5 Jahre alt das Teil


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Dann passt es doch


----------



## Zipto (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler oder Lüfter austauschen?*

Ja denke auch. Danke an alle für die Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------

